# Hillbilly Cannibal Haunt Ideas



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey everyone,
I really need ideas for my 2013 haunt. I looked at a property today and the house on it is 100+years old, and looks REALLY creepy in daylight. Unfortunately, my camera would not stay on long enough to take any pictures. The man who owns the property used to do a haunted hayride up until about 3 years ago, when he just got too old to do it by himself. He asked me if I was interested in taking over and building an actual haunted house inside the house, and connecting it to the haunted trail that starts right behind the house. He said he still has business licenses and haunt insurance, and that the last year that he ran, he had everything inspected by fire marshals and building inspectors, so all that would be needed would be follow up inspections.

The house itself is a shotgun style home (center hallway with rooms opening off of each side.), sitting on 8 acres of land (2 acres are wooded with a wide trail cut through them). There are 7 rooms total, which I think is great, because odd numbers of rooms bother me anyway. The rooms have 12 foot ceilings, fireplaces, and these awesome closets and pocket doors that slide back into the walls. The man also has a HUGE barn full of old tools, equipment and farm implements that look like torture devices, as well as a horse drawn buggy. He told me that I can use any of it that I want to use, and whatever I don't think we can re-use, he's going to haul to the dump.

Anyway, my idea was to do a "House of 1000 corpses" type of theme. The whole family is inbred, cannibalistic, psychotic serial killers, possibly with a warped religious twist in there somewhere. Any ideas that people might have, I'd be extremely grateful for. I'm off to brainstorm for now, and possibly draw up a floor plan to work off of.

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I really like the "warped religious twist" idea. Right off the top of my head a room with crude cross painted on the wall. Various old time religious pictures on the wall. Only a few stark pieces of funiture in the room. And the room lit by a hundred or so candles. The PVC candles with flicker led lights inside. Torn, dirty white lace curtians on the windows. The few pieces of funiture are up against the walls, and the center of the room is bare. There may be a woman in white kneeling in the center of the floor, white gauzy vail over her head and face, which she keeps turned downward. I'm not sure where I'm going here. The scare might come from somewhere else in the room, since everyone will be focused on the woman. I need a little more time to think this through. Give me some time here.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

OK, You can either have an old wardrobe in the room the scare actor jump out of there. Or a pile of rags in the corner that turns out to be a scare actor. Like in this video.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Scareme, that was so funny. The trash bag one was my favorite. My sister did a thing where she had a stone wall backdrop then spray painted her daughter to blend into the wall. With flickering low light they didn't see her coming. I can see Bio coming up with something that would work for him.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I've come up with a few ideas, but nowhere near enough. 

The guests will come into an entry room that we'll build, which will have a swinging door on the left side that looks closed, but is opened via remote control. This is where the scene will be set, and back story told. After a brief introduction, the swinging door will open, allowing the guests to enter the second room (still undecided on what it will be). After the last guest enters the second room, the swinging door will be closed by the actor in the first room via remote, opening a hallway behind the guests. The scene plays out in the second room, and the guests leave by the same door that they entered from, but into a different part of the haunt. There will actually be three doors like this. I'm actually quite proud to be able to say that I figured out how to do this on my own with no help or tutorials whatsoever. I will, however, be making a tutorial for this when I get started building them.

I've decided to build a "Tiny's Room" that will feature a very small actor (a forced distraction that I REALLY need a small person for.) This actor will provide a distraction to the group while a very large/ energetic character sneaks up on them from behind or from a hidden door in the room.

We plan to build a maze of mirrors in the hallway, as well as a pepper's ghost illusion, and a few other old fashioned carnival haunted house scares. Lots of smoke and mirrors type stuff.

Of course, what cannibal haunt would be complete without a kitchen full of disgusting human remains? The man who owns the house has a large amount of medical display specimens that he got from a garage sale at a doctor's house. We'll be corpsing them and using them as a dismembered body. I'll probably get a lot of Dollar store hands and feet to put in a bubbling soup pot that I'll make from an aquarium aerator and some pumped in fog (steam) The kitchen also has an open ceiling that we're planning on using for an overhead startle scare, possibly a pneumatic or just a drop body. We haven't decided yet.

I have 2250 sq ft of interior space to cover, as well as a trail outside for a hayride, plus all of the land around the house. Luckily, due to the age of the house, it does not have to have a sprinkler system, as long as there are fire extinguishers every 25 feet, and emergency lighting and exits every 50 feet. I'm allowed to build on however I want to, but I'm not allowed to cut out any walls or support structure. I will be allowed to re-wire to a point, and I'm allowed to run air lines for pneumatic props, as long as it is overhead.

**EDIT** 
Scareme, that video was awesome! The guy is good at being completely still, too.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Biohazard, that sounds like a awesome idea. I love that movie!! Even though it creeps me out on some levels. I just love your whole concept...what a great undertaking and although a lot of work, I have seen what you can do. It will be out of this world I am sure!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that would be cool to makeover a house ..lucky you!


----------

